# Need Help With New Pig!



## VirulentVulpine (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello, 2 days ago we were dumped a 3 year old female potbelly pig. We have never owned a pig before...
We have not measured her but believe she is about 200 pounds— she’s obese. And she’s also not spayed nor was she raised as a pet. 

We’ve had her on a diet, she eats 2 cups of pig food a day + vegetables that we scatter in her pen for her to run around and find. 

She seems friendly. She oinks and comes over to the fence and seems pretty nice, but she’s horrible with mouthing and pushing. She grabs your entire leg in her mouth and bites and will chase you (as fast as an obese pig can manage haha) just to keep doing it. She doesn’t squeal or raise her hackles, or do anything aggressive, but this behavior is a serious pain in the butt. Not to mention it hurts and I have punctures on my leg! 

I’ve been unable to find any information on how to curb this behavior. I simply shoved her away and firmly told her “NO”, but that didn’t help at all. Nor did a broomstick like some people said. She’s huge and I don’t really feel comfortable entering the pen with her alone.

I have also been told not spaying a female pig makes them aggressive. Is this true? Right now she is too fat to have the surgery I believe. My family dislikes her enough that they’d want to have someone come put her down for meat. I’m really hoping I can find a solution.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh dear...that sure is a very over weight  pig you have  on your hands !  
I don't  have any pigs anymore and don't  have a answer for you to help with the biting  problem.......hopefully  someone will have some suggestions  for you shortly. 
  Good luck to you , and welcome to


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2019)

Pork chops. A biting pig is dangerous. At her size, she could take you down and is already asserting her dominance over you. This pig is NOT a pet, nor is she pet material. She could do you serious damage, maim or even kill you. She has learned bad behavior that is bad news for you or anybody else. She is a serious liability, why would you want to keep her. I see pan sausage and rendering that fat for lard, which by the way, is wonderful for cooking. She needs to go to that lovely pig resort, FREEZER CAMP-NOW!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2019)

I hope I don’t sound too harsh, but you are in a dangerous situation. Your family is right, she needs to go for meat. Please let us know how this turns out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 2, 2019)

Sounds like she's gotten away with intimidating folks with her biting behavior.  Not sure I blame folks for being intimidated by that!   I agree with @Baymule   that she is a danger to you and family.  I wouldn't take any chances with her.


----------



## VirulentVulpine (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you, we had her put down today and turned into meat. If that’s what had to be done, I was completely willing to do it. At the very least, she provided the family with plenty of meat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 2, 2019)

Good decision!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2019)

Wise thing to do.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 2, 2019)

I agree..best decision for everyone's safety.

If you want a pet pig -- they are out there.   Get one that hasn't developed bad habits.   Pigs can be very good pets.


----------

